# Sea World Dining Plan (Menus)



## theparsons

Ok, I know I had questions about the Sea World All Day Dining, so here's what I found out during our April 2013 trip.  I have no idea how often Sea World changes it's menus or prices, but this should help a little on deciding if the dining deal with work for you.  

It is $32.99 for adults and $16.99 for children (age 3-9).  




All Day Dining allows you to have one entrée; one non-alcoholic drink (regular size) and EITHER one side or one dessert.  However, you can get more food just by going back through the line again.  On our days the lines were 5-10 minutes max, so it wasn't a big deal....we got our entrée/drink/side and went back later for a dessert.  A few times we just walked up and got a dessert, lol.   VERY unusual for us, but so much fun.   Desserts are $3.69 at EVERY participating restaurant (there are other desserts not included in the dining plan, they typically were the really large items and the special desserts that included a souvenir or a reusable plate).     I give prices here for those that want to price out what they might eat to see if the dining deal might work for them.  








When you purchase your wristband be sure to ask them for the hours of the participating restaurants for that day.  It is also printed on the back of the park map.  This matters because both days we were there all but one of the participating restaurants closed more than an hour before the park closed (for us that meant 2 restaurants closing at 3:45 or 4:00pm. )   Since we knew about this from another trip, we knew to pick the latest open restaurant for our last meal of the day.


----------



## theparsons

Calypso Bay Smoke House IS a participating restaurant:





NOTE:  BABY BACK RIBS are available for an additional $3 fee.


----------



## theparsons

This is the combo platter and a side salad:  







This is the brisket platter (it's 3 slices of meat which seems like a small serving, but it was quite filling.  It comes with a roll, fries and corn.   I asked them to skip the corn on the cob and they offered me beans instead, sorry no photo of beans, this is my daughter's plate.)....the cup of strawberries was a side:


----------



## theparsons

Mama Stellas IS a participating restaurant:  













Here is the pizza...it's probably about 8"





We weren't very impressed with this food....we shared a Stella Sampler....the eggplant was mushy, and the sauce on each part was identical and tasty burnt and bitter.  There was no flavor other than the burnt sauce.   Sorry, I don't seem to have taken photos of Stella.


----------



## theparsons

Shipwreck Reef Café IS a participating restaurant:


----------



## theparsons

Fish and Chips from Shipwreck:  






We shared this meal.  It was a bit on the greasy side but for park food it was good.


----------



## theparsons

Our family loves salmon and so of course we all had to have the salmon at Shipwreck Café:  


I chose to have a "double" of steamed veggies.   They didn't have any seasoning on them at all, so while they were good, they were very plain.    The shrimp salad was a "side" and the drink is milk (they had 2% white and chocolate milk at every restaurant).  





My daughter chose breadsticks as her side and fries/veggies:  






Other daughter chose rice, veggies and a side salad.  Drink was bottled water.  







This was ok...the salmon was much overcooked and slightly rubbery, but the sauce on top was pretty good.  The shrimp salad was delicious and I went back while the girls went on the rapids ride and had another, lol.   My daughter liked the rice, but said she thought it could have had a stronger flavor and more "stuff" in it, lol.


----------



## theparsons

Unfortunately we can't remember where we had these desserts....some (like the whale tale cupcake) are available at several restaurants.  As expected, sweet and yummy.   The whale tale is a cookie and was the most disappointing as it was dry and flavorless, but it wins big points for the cute "awwww" factor.  

This was by far our favorite:  

























This was the gluten free choice at most of the restaurants.  We didn't really like the texture of this, but we know from friends that gluten free treats are not the same as regular treats, so I can't judge how good it was for being gluten free.  It was tasty, a bit of a dark/bitter chocolate flavor which was refreshing after so many ultra sweet treats.  





This looks so pretty and similar to local treats we have here in Arizona, but this was flavorless....the gelatin had absolutely no flavor and the little pieces of color were not fruit and were incredibly artificial tasting.


----------



## theparsons

Seaport Market IS a participating restaurant.  It is also the one that is open first thing in the morning:  






They have several flavor combinations for their burgers:  






But, if you'd rather create your own, then you can......





This is the list of what you can choose to create your own burger, choose up to 4 items (the dining plan won't allow you to have more than 4, even if you offer to pay for them.....if you're paying for your food, then you can get additional toppings for $1 each).


----------



## theparsons

Ok, that's it for the participating restaurants....I took pictures of a few of the menus for NON participating restaurants so that as you're deciding if you want the dining plan you can see what isn't covered by the plan!  

REMEMBER THESE ARE NOT NOT NOT INCLUDED IN THE DINING PLAN.  

The Boathouse Sausage Shack





Fusion Smoothies:  





Manny Rays
















All Fried Up! 






Remember...the restaurants in THIS MESSAGE are NOT included in the dining plan.  They're included here so that you can see what else is available around the park.  There are also kiosks throughout the park that sell things like churros, frozen slushes, cotton candy, popcorn, etc.   

You can also purchase a refillable mug:  






This mug is good all season (you'll want to check with them what a "season" is, I didn't think to ask....but given that you pay $10 to start, for a larger soda which would normally be $3.29, after about the 6th refill you have paid for it and get a cute souvenir.  Of course this isn't on the dining plan, but if you aren't doing the dining plan this would be a good thing to have.  The downside...having to carry it around all day.


----------



## theparsons

Ok, I hope that this helps people in making the decision about the dining plan. 

I think it's very much like at WDW, you'll want to go through the menus and decide where you might want to eat and what you'll want to order, add it up and see if it meets or exceeds the cost of the dining plan.


----------



## endy

Great job and pictures. I never think of taking pictures.

My experiences with the refillable cups is that this is one of the best deals ever. I'm still using cups that are likely 8-10 years old. (we go every summer and always bring them).
If you have a silver pass the refills are a bit less, you can also get the frosted lemonade as a refill. Popcorn buckets can also be refilled. Looks like the refill prices posted are less than last year (I think 99 cents was the silver pass price).

From reading on the SeaWorld board the cups are good at the SW group of parks in Florida. Too bad all the parks didn't have this kind of cups and refill pricing. We haven't been to LEGOLAND for 3 or 4 years but you could also bring in and use their cups for cheap refills last time we went.


----------



## theparsons

endy said:


> Great job and pictures. I never think of taking pictures.
> 
> My experiences with the refillable cups is that this is one of the best deals ever. I'm still using cups that are likely 8-10 years old. (we go every summer and always bring them).
> If you have a silver pass the refills are a bit less, you can also get the frosted lemonade as a refill. Popcorn buckets can also be refilled. Looks like the refill prices posted are less than last year (I think 99 cents was the silver pass price).
> 
> From reading on the SeaWorld board the cups are good at the SW group of parks in Florida. Too bad all the parks didn't have this kind of cups and refill pricing. We haven't been to LEGOLAND for 3 or 4 years but you could also bring in and use their cups for cheap refills last time we went.



The signs say that you can use the refill cups "all season".   Not trying to slam you (I know refill cups are a touchy subject for Disney), just asking.....you're bringing 8 year old cups so that sounds like a very long season, lol...are they the same design or something, or the CMs just don't care?


----------



## endy

The cups are still the same design. I've never seen a 'for the season' sign so this must be something this year. If it's changed we'll still be happy to buy a new cup, as I still think it's a great deal.
We've been every Aug for 12 years and a couple times in July. No one has ever questioned or even looked at the cups and we have bought a few new ones over this time span.
Read more about refillable cups on the SeaWorld board.
My thoughts are if I get 99 cent refills all day I'll have a lot more money to spend in the park. When we go to DL and have to spend more than 3$ for a 10 cent  pop then there's less money I have to spend on anything else.


----------



## dreamin_disney

theparsons said:


> Ok, I know I had questions about the Sea World All Day Dining, so here's what I found out during our April 2013 trip.  I have no idea how often Sea World changes it's menus or prices, but this should help a little on deciding if the dining deal with work for you.
> 
> It is $32.99 for adults and $16.99 for children (age 3-9).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Day Dining allows you to have one entrée; one non-alcoholic drink (regular size) and EITHER one side or one dessert.  However, you can get more food just by going back through the line again.  On our days the lines were 5-10 minutes max, so it wasn't a big deal....we got our entrée/drink/side and went back later for a dessert.  A few times we just walked up and got a dessert, lol.   VERY unusual for us, but so much fun.   Desserts are $3.69 at EVERY participating restaurant (there are other desserts not included in the dining plan, they typically were the really large items and the special desserts that included a souvenir or a reusable plate).     I give prices here for those that want to price out what they might eat to see if the dining deal might work for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you purchase your wristband be sure to ask them for the hours of the participating restaurants for that day.  It is also printed on the back of the park map.  This matters because both days we were there all but one of the participating restaurants closed more than an hour before the park closed (for us that meant 2 restaurants closing at 3:45 or 4:00pm. )   Since we knew about this from another trip, we knew to pick the latest open restaurant for our last meal of the day.



I have a couple of questions.

1. Dh is a big eater. Theres a few meal I wouldnt mind trying. DD14 is a picky eater so paying $32 wouldnt be worth it.
-Do all three of us have to get the meal plan or can just two of us get it?

2. You mentioned entree and one side or dessert but you can go back through the line for more food. 
-if I got the entree and side can I go back through the line just for dessert or do I have to get another entree?

3. is it $3 more for ribs at all places or just the one you mentioned?


If anyone has more food pictures please post


----------



## endy

You can go back thru the line for anything, a dessert, another drink, a salad, etc. You can only get the entrée, side and drink at one time.
We've often just stopped for a dish of jello or strawberries and a drink.
The ribs are extra at all places.
You don't all need wristbands but sharing is not allowed

Because we've been to SW so many times my ds16 picks a day for the meal plan and he'll eat about 5 times. You would think I never feed him but most days we go we either don't eat or just eat once.


----------



## HollywoodTowerHotel

endy said:


> You can go back thru the line for anything, a dessert, another drink, a salad, etc. You can only get the entrée, side and drink at one time.
> We've often just stopped for a dish of jello or strawberries and a drink.
> The ribs are extra at all places.
> You don't all need wristbands but sharing is not allowed
> 
> Because we've been to SW so many times my ds16 picks a day for the meal plan and he'll eat about 5 times. You would think I never feed him but most days we go we either don't eat or just eat once.



If sharing is not allowed.....then why don't you all need wristbands?  How strictly is the "no sharing" enforced?


----------



## driggs12

HollywoodTowerHotel said:


> If sharing is not allowed.....then why don't you all need wristbands?  How strictly is the "no sharing" enforced?



I also was wondering how strict is the "no sharing" enforced?


----------



## misslissa

Just a note that there is a promo code for free dining at SeaWorld right now.  It is 'PlayandDine' when you buy tix off the website.


----------

